# I'm Hit!!! She's breaking up!



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Come in from training today and sitting on what use to be my computer was a UXO (unexploded ordinance). EOD responded but defusing was impossible due to the complexity of the detonating device used by the only the most experienced weapon's specialists. Needless to say there were keys everywhere, monitor completely unrecognizable, the shift key was embedded in the concrete wall, the mouse...well lets just say grown men wept. 

As for me I lost an eye, arm, and both legs, but they can rebuild me, they have the technology...I'll be better than I was, better, stronger, faster...(insert musical interlude) 

Old guys like me will get the reference. Nice Hit, Erick


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice selection.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Roger that


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

some of my all time favorites in that hit ya lucky guy you.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice hit! And what used to be 6 million dollar man is now a 26 million dollar man.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice work fellas!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice hit! Enjoy those smokes!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice! Erick is a fine BOTL


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy.... 



Scoop said:


> And what used to be 6 million dollar man is now a 26 million dollar man.


is that adjusted for current military tendering practices? or just for inflation? :biggrin:


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice hit. I love the San Cristobal Figurado.

Jason


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Erick is a fine BOTL. Tearing people apart!!*


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Scoop said:


> Nice hit! And what used to be 6 million dollar man is now a 26 million dollar man.


Damn you took my line...

Very Nice hit anyhow!!!!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Scoop said:


> Nice hit! And what used to be 6 million dollar man is now a 26 million dollar man.


Probably BILLION instead of million. Remember the lesson Dr. Evil learned the hard way, demanding One Million Dollars. 

Excellent hit, Erick!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice hit!! See some cigars I still want to try!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I love the brotherly love around here, nice hit.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, sweet hit!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Sweet hit!! I here the San Cristobols are all infested with tobacco beetles. Please send imediately to the address in my profile for proper disposal!! LOL!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow
you got it good
some great stuff in there


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

ngetal said:


> looks tasty! enjoy....
> 
> is that adjusted for current military tendering practices? or just for inflation? :biggrin:


Everything is contracted now to the lowest bidder. 26 mil for $5 parts.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow! I think you need to requisition some of that god-flavored item.. DUCT TAPE!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

man....nobody here called for a MEDIC!!!!!

Rush him to the smoke room quick.....he needs to light up>>>>>>>>>


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Enjoy bro!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice work


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Very nice hit!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice hit. It's good to have friends.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

*Massive Destruction*!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

kabooom... nice ..


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great hit


----------

